

TweetSum - calculate the Douche-Bag Index of your followers on Twitter - calvin
http://tweetsum.com/

======
froo
Hmm, now I wonder if we can calculate the Douche-Bag rating of the guy
narrating the video - honestly, I just wouldn't trust putting my details into
that site after having watched the video.

I know they say "we don't store your info", but I'm not 100% convinced.

Anyway, this might be a worthwhile if it was part of a twitter client itself,
like an adobe air app.

~~~
clemesha
Yeah, I think that video is an example of (good intended ?) sarcasm gone
wrong. I'm sure the creator wanted to convey a feeling of "fun-ness", but
instead I feel that it just diminishes the validity of his app.

------
jrockway
I tried this, and the results were useless. I do have a queue of people that
want to follow me that I haven't followed back yet, and it seems like this
tool would help. However, obvious spammers like "ebaytochina" had scores of
100%, where as members of my family were near the bottom of the list. I don't
understand what the DBI is (other than a database module for Perl), so I don't
see how it can help me.

Anyway, it's kind of sad that people think that this is their path to "fuck
you" money.

~~~
calvin
The higher the rating, the more of a douchebag they are. Plus, from what I
know about the project it's not something they're trying to make money on --
they're having fun.

There's an article about the creators on Seattle 2.0 -
<http://www.seattle20.com/blog/Startup-Profile-TweetSum.aspx>

~~~
froo

      Plus, from what I know about the project it's not something they're trying to make money on
    

I disagree after having read the terms of use and privacy policy.

Here are some gems.

\- _In addition, from time to time we may collect personal information that
you provide in connection with participation in surveys, sweepstakes,
contests, games, promotional offers, and other activities on the Site._

\- _we also will collect your credit card and billing information._

\- _contact you about our or a third party's services, products, activities,
special events or offers_

Given the tone of what they plan to do with your information once they've
collected it, this isn't a site I'd sign up for.

------
paul7986
I wish Twitter would put in the new follower mail notification the amount of
followers vs. following; 10 to 100 someone worth following, while 1000 to 10
not worth following back as they are most likely a spammer!

------
jonursenbach
Oh great, another pointless Twitter application that needs my password.

------
jackowayed
not sure if the guy(s) who wrote this is/are here, but I don't think this
should need my pass.

You can fetch someone's followers without the pass. (I've done it.)

In Ruby, it would be (from a working Sinatra app that I really need to get
deployed):

    
    
        Twitter::Base.new('username', 'password').all_followers_for(params[:user1])

~~~
jackowayed
oh, I guess they need it for following/unfollowing. but there should be a
passwordless version that just shows everyone's douchebag index

